# 4 hours state water trip



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Got 6 ars , 1 gag and a ling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the pictures


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice! Fine eating catch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ultra nice!!!


----------



## Bobber6789 (Oct 31, 2016)

33"min cobia fork length in FL.......looks close


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bobber6789 said:


> 33"min cobia fork length in FL.......looks close



Nice 1st post....Not afraid to stir up chit when no one knows ya I see:whistling:




Way ta go fella's,,,, especially staying close! What'd the cobe eat, cig?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he aint gonna post a pic of an illegal fish. Fish looks around 37" to me. Gonna be some fine fish dip 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

nice box-


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Good job! Nice box of fish!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

The cobia was 34” on the button ...and he eat a pinfish ....I have not used any cigs this season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

CPD67 said:


> Got 6 ars , 1 gag and a ling
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good job!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobber6789 said:


> 33"min cobia fork length in FL.......looks close


Hello to the newest yardstick police. 

Post reminds me of this...........


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Hello to the newest yardstick police.
> 
> Post reminds me of this...........
> 
> View attachment 1043474


dammit man. I was on my way to bed and now I want pie...


----------

